# Trunk Button



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

maybe this would be something you could consider? I wouldn't know how to install it myself, but Is it worth getting? it seems like a good idea


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

70 Buick Rivera had a yellow trunk switch on the left side when you opened the glove compartment door. When my kid was allowed to sit in the front seat, opened that door and pushed the yellow button, the trunk opened when I was doing 70 mph. Had to pull over and shut it.

Also had an easy close trunk lid, an electrically driven arm would go up for the latch so just a minor push on the lid would latch it, then that electric motor would switch on pulling the lid closed. Was always yelling a people not to slam that lid because they could break that arm, but they did it anyway.

92 DeVille was the same way, using that 150 buck pull down motor, if that motor wouldn't come up, a rather cheap complex reversing switch, could open the trunk, but couldn't close it. Thank God they got rid of that, had to carry a rope.

On the Cruze, have that under dash fuse panel, has two very cheap plastic tabs you can spread apart to swing the fuse panel down. Don't push too hard, you will break them off, reason why I wouldn't let my dealer install that two shot relay, they are always breaking something on my car.

Relay on the top left is the trunk relay, has two 3/16" tabs on it and three 1/8" tabs. With this relay can remove it and use two 3/16" spade lugs wired to a 15 amp simple push button switch you could mount on the under dash near the fuse panel. Push that button and open your trunk anytime you want to, even at 70 mph. I haven't done this, just leaving everything stock.

This is the first vehicle I have ever owned where I won't even leave this thing unless I have the key in my pocket, easier vehicle in the world to lock yourself out of. Ha, did this yesterday, had a large box on the passenger seat. When getting out, my elbow hit the door lock wasn't aware of, this locked all the doors. But the keys were already in my shirt pocket, why in my shirt pocket? If I put them in my pants pocket, shopping cart handle is just the right height to hit any of those buttons.

Just saying GM goes from one extreme to the other, too bad all of us older engineers are retired, a bunch of idiot kids working on this stuff now led by idiot marketing personnel. Too frightened to speak up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> 92 DeVille was the same way, using that 150 buck pull down motor, if that motor wouldn't come up, a rather cheap complex reversing switch, could open the trunk, but couldn't close it. Thank God they got rid of that, had to carry a rope.


Ah, you're reminding me of my dad. The gear shift of his '56 caddy broke. So he grabbed a screwdriver sitting on the front seat and shifted with that. Drove it a few years like that until the car died.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> I have a 2011 1LT Cruze. Sometimes the trunk will open with the button above the license plate with the car running and in park and other times it won't open.
> 
> Does anybody know how it is suppose to operate. Should it be able to open with the car running and in park and with the doors open?
> 
> Right now I have to turn the car off and open the trunk with the key FOB. Would think it would open with the doors open and whether the car is off or on. The owners manual just says it should open at the button if the doors are unlocked not whether it is running or not so I guess it shouldn't matter as long as the doors are unlocked.


Per your owners manual: the trunk release will operate with the engine running ONLY if ALL doors are unlocked and the car is in park……manual transmissions require the park brake to be applied.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ah, you're reminding me of my dad. The gear shift of his '56 caddy broke. So he grabbed a screwdriver sitting on the front seat and shifted with that. Drove it a few years like that until the car died.


Ha, maybe not quite, when I got this Pace Arrow motor home, the cruise control lever was missing and broken off. Found the piece under the couch. Cut copper tubing with inner tubes to match the diameter of the direction signal lever. Put the handle in my machine lath to put a collar on it. Reconnected all the wires, painted it black and got it working again. Saved me a couple of hundred bucks in buying an after market unit. 

View attachment 156705


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Robby said:


> Per your owners manual: the trunk release will operate with the engine running ONLY if ALL doors are unlocked and the car is in park……manual transmissions require the park brake to be applied.
> 
> Rob


thanks - I did not see that in the owners manual.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Per your owners manual: the trunk release will operate with the engine running ONLY if ALL doors are unlocked and the car is in park……manual transmissions require the park brake to be applied.
> 
> Rob


Exterior button or key fob with manly trans? At times I still have to pull out and press the key fob because the exterior trunk button is being a total princess. @ shot relay and "waterproof" button performed already.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Exterior button or key fob with manly trans? At times I still have to pull out and press the key fob because the exterior trunk button is being a total princess. @ shot relay and "waterproof" button performed already.


Exterior button…..the fob won't work if in the ignition.

Silly question but I must ask….you are aware you must press the exterior trunk button twice (1 second interval) for it to operate once the 'two shot' is installed, right?

I find I must make a more deliberate delay when using the outside release.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Exterior button…..the fob won't work if in the ignition.
> 
> Silly question but I must ask….you are aware you must press the exterior trunk button twice (1 second interval) for it to operate once the 'two shot' is installed, right?
> 
> ...


Yes, I know it takes a certain rhythm, pressing as fast as you can doesn't ever work out. Does the BCM time out after a while even if you left the car unlocked? I never lock my car at work(deer can't open doors, from what I hear) and at times the button won't work unless I hit unlock again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Does the BCM time out after a while even if you left the car unlocked?


Now, that's a good question. About 10 minutes after "last action" the car seems to go into a power-down mode. I wonder if the trunk button is affected.

But just as a thought, try a longer "push" time. If the BCM isn't checking the inputs as often when it's in sleep mode then it may take a longer hold time for it to see that the button was pressed. (Although, I think as soon as it sees the press, it will wake up.) So you might try a long first hold and then go back for the second press in the normal rhythm.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

oh ight.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> maybe this would be something you could consider? I wouldn't know how to install it myself, but Is it worth getting? it seems like a good idea


coo'


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay before I walked into work this morning I left the car running in park with the e brake on and doors unlocked and I could not open the trunk with the button above the license plate. 

Is there something I am not doing like waving a rubber chicken above the car or something? I did notice in the owners manual that riding with the trunk open could lead to carbon monoxide in the car. Could this be why it operates this way? If so I guess I can live with it because it has operated like this since I bought the car new. 

Or is there a fix for this like a dealer reprogramming to make it so I can open it with the car running and the doors unlocked.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess I really never played with this to learn the possible combinations for opening the trunk manually, but does work with the doors closed and unlocked.

Would I leave my car running with my precious grandson in the back seat with the door wide opened? Hail no, one of two things could happen, some idiot would drive along and hit the door and knock it off. Or another idiot would come along, hop in and take off with my precious grandson.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, I finally figured this mystery out. The trunk does open with the car running and all the doors unlocked you just have to keep the button above the license plate pressed down till it opens. I was expecting to just hit it and have it opened. 
They really need to put something in the owners manual because I have been going the four years thinking you can't open the trunk with the car running. :blink:


----------

